# Wathose flicken, aber wie???



## FreeLee (22. Juni 2005)

Moin Moin,

Hab mir heute zum Reparieren meiner Wathose so einen Spezialkleber besorgt, nennt sich "Stormsure".

In der Bedienungsanleitung steht zum Flicken von Löchern Folgendes: "Bringen sie auf der Rückseite des Loches einen durchsichtigen Klebestreifen an. Tragen Sie dann Stormsure auf den Klebestreifen und im Umkreis von 10 mm um das Loch auf. Nach 10 Stunden können Sie den Klebestreifen entfernen."

Nun meine Frage: Wenn ich den Klebestreife abmache, ist das Loch doch wieder auf, oder soll ich den Kleber auf die Unterseite des Tapes machen? Aber wie krieg ich das Band dann wieder ab? Und soll auf die Vorderseite der Wathose kein Kleber? Irgendwie steig ich das nicht hinter. #c 

Kennt Ihr Euch vielleicht mit diesem Kleber aus?


----------



## **no name** (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wathose flicken, aber wie???*

*Also das Ganze funktioniert folgendermaßen, den Klebestreifen klebst du auf die Innenseite!! der Wathose an der Stelle wo sich das Loch befindet (bei kleinen Löchern müsste nichtmal nen Klebestreifen angebracht werden)...Nun nimmst du die Wathose, säuberst und trocknest sie an der Stelle wo sich das Loch befindet ordentlich und bringst den Kleber sparsam aber in ausreichender Fläche auf. Nun könntest du den Kleber noch mit einem mit "Spüliwasser" (Pril) befeuchteten Finger etwas verteilen (ähnlich wie bei der Silikonverarbeitung). Und fertig ist das Ganze.... musst nur darauf achten das die geklebte Stelle zum trocknen auf einer geraden Unterlage liegt, da ansonsten der Kleber verläuft. Nun nach dem Trocknen noch das Klebeband abziehen und ab zum angeln mit der Hose...#h *


----------



## FreeLee (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wathose flicken, aber wie???*

@ **no name**:

Hm, was hat denn der Klebestreifen für ne Funktion? Und wo ist der Kleber, wenn ich das Tape abgezogen habe? Um das Loch herum? Muß denn von außen überhaupt nichts gemacht werden? Is ja komisch.#c 

Ich frag deßhalb so genau nach, weil ich ne Wathose in Schuhgröße 48 hab, und es auf dem deutschen Markt nicht leicht wäre, die zu ersetzen, vom Preis ganz zu schweigen. Darum will ich nix verkehrt machen. Aber das leuchtet mir noch nicht so recht ein . . .


----------



## Hardi (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wathose flicken, aber wie???*

Hi FreeLee,

der5Kleber ist nach Abziehen des Klebesterifens (innen) im Loch, er füllte es aus und auf der Aussenseite - auf dem Material. Es hält, habe vor zwei Wochen auch das erste Mal meine Neoprenhose repariert - und es hält.
Gruss Thomas


----------



## FreeLee (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wathose flicken, aber wie???*

@ Hardi:

Zieht das Zeug dann von dem Rand bis unter den Klebestreifen? Oder wird der Kleber auf der Klebefläche des Streifens aufgetragen?

Meine Fragen klingen vielleicht doof, aber logisch erscheint mir das auch nicht . . .


----------



## Hardi (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wathose flicken, aber wie???*

Das "Zeug" wird auf den Kleber des Klebestereifens aufgestragen und großflächiger auf dem Material um das (hoffentlich nicht zu große) Loch herum. Die Oberfläche wie beschrieben glätten und wagerecht trocknen lassen. Das Ergebnis sieht aus wie ein Fleck mit Klebe - na und. Es hält aber Dicht.
Gruss Thomas


----------



## FreeLee (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wathose flicken, aber wie???*

@ Hardi:

Nee nee, das Loch ist winzig, kaum zu sehen, aber nen nassen Fuss krieg ich trotzdem. 

Aus der Anleitung hab ich das so verstanden, dass erst der Klebestreifen aufs Loch kommt und dann der Kleber über den Klebestreifen und außen herum. Darum kam mir das so spanisch vor. Naja, die englische Anleitung klingt auch verständlicher. Hatten die Hersteller wohl Probleme mit der Übersetzung.  Ich probier das einfach mal . . .


----------



## Geraetefetischist (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wathose flicken, aber wie???*

Der Klebestreifen hat nur den Sinn, dafür zu sorgen, dass das Zeug nicht nach innen in die Hose Läuft, und dann da das Bein zusammenklebt. Dank der Klebebeschichtung des Klebestreifens geht der auch wieder runter.

Stormsure ist nämlich ein absolutes Sauzeug, was wirklich pervers klebt.

Das Härtet auch nicht als Dünner Film aus, sondern ergibt hinterher eine art Gummi, der auch Markstückgrosse Löcher ausfüllen kann, und nicht nur kleine Winkel zusammenkleben.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Hardi (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wathose flicken, aber wie???*

Der Klebestrifen innen dient nur dazu im inneren der Wathose (bei einem größeren Loch) eine ebene Oberfläche zu erhalten und das unkontrollierte Verteilen des Klebers in der Wathose einzudämmen - Folgen wären pickliege Oberfläche innen und z.B. ein eventuelles Schäuern auf der Hhaut, oder einungewolltes verteilen des Klebers in der Wathose und schlimmstenfalls ein ungewolltes Zusammenkleben im inneren der Wathose.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## FreeLee (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wathose flicken, aber wie???*

Na da hab ich mir ja ein tolles zeug gekauft. |uhoh: Aber da Ihr Euch so gut damit auskennt, macht Ihr das wohl öfter und seit damit zufrieden.

Danke, dass Ihr mir das erklärt habt, ich wollte schon verzweifelt. Dann kann ich wohl bald wieder trockenen Fußes ins Belly. :m


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Wathose flicken, aber wie???*

für atmungsaktive Hosen sicher gut, aber für Neoprenhosen würde ich dann auch besser Neoprenkleber nehmen.
gibt es im Surf- oder Tauchladen und ist ein ganz anderes Zeug als Aquasure.


----------



## vorraus (19. April 2009)

*AW: Wathose flicken, aber wie???*

Hallo,
da Ihr richtige Klebeprofis seid, habe ich auch eine Frage? Bei meiner Wathose sind die Nähte stellenweise nicht dicht. Wie muß ich den Kleber verteilen?
MfG
vorraus


----------

